# Marmelade, Konfitüre



## ry95

Hallo..

Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen "Konfituere" und "Marmelade" im Deutschen?  
Danke.


----------



## Sidjanga

If you feel comfortable reading German, you'll find loads of useful information and viewpionts in this previous thread: Marmelade und Konfitüre.

Generally - apparently -, in _Marmelade _the fruit pieces are supposed to be smaller or, respectively, in _Konfitüre _bigger.
There now even seems to be some EU directive that says that only those sorts may be called _Marmelade _that are made from citrus fruits.

But generally, there are important regional and personal preferences for the usage of one word or the other, and most people don't even know the (supposed) technical difference, and basically (always?) use just the word they grew up with, for whatsoever mixture from fruit, sugar, and I don't know what you put on your roll or slice of bread .


----------



## Kuestenwache

Always using Marmelade for any kind of more or less fragmented fruits which are boiled down with sugar and stored in a jar will hardly be misunderstood. There is no significant difference that would cause a native speaker to activly distinct them.


----------



## Sidjanga

Kuestenwache said:


> Always using Marmelade for any kind of more or less fragmented fruits which are boiled down with sugar and stored in a jar will hardly be misunderstood. There is no significant difference that would cause a native speaker to activly distinct them.


I wholeheartedly agree. I personally have never in my life used the word _Konfitüre _- apart from jocular occasions (and here on the forum discussing differences between words ).


----------



## johndot

I think the reason for the original question might be that, in England, ‘marmalade’ is only used for jam made from citrus fruits. Does that make a difference to the answers?


----------



## sokol

johndot said:


> I think the reason for the original question might be that, in England, ‘marmalade’ is only used for jam made from citrus fruits. Does that make a difference to the answers?


It makes a difference for those who have to fulfill European Union product descriptions: because even though a great many native speakers only ever use "Marmelade" - the vast majority of Austrians for example, and (as Sigianga confirms) also at least Germans - the actual product you buy in the supermarket many times has written "Konfitüre" on it.

And even those Germans who do use "Konfitüre"*) or both terms alternating do not use it like the English do - see that other thread.

*) I always thought that most Germans _do _use "Konfitüre" - but that is just a guess. In Austria it is restricted (almost exclusively I'd say) to that cases where official EU regulations require "Konfitüre".


----------



## Frank78

Officially Germany adapted the British usage (enforcing EU-regulations). So you won´t anymore find the word "Erdbeermarmelade" on a product tag, it´s "Erdbeerkonfitüre" now.
But the other thing is most people still use "Marmelade" for either jam or marmalade in every day language.
To make it even more difficult there are also different kinds of "Konfitüre" depending on the fruit content, and there´s "Gelee".

Here´s an overview 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fruchtaufstrich


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> Officially Germany adapted the British usage (enforcing EU-regulations).


So ganz richtig ist das nicht mehr. Hast Du den von Sigianga angegebenen Thread gelesen? Da wird die entsprechende EU-Direktive diskutiert.


----------



## Frank78

Was meinst du berdf? In dem anderen Thread les ich nur Meinungen, keine Quellenangabe außer Wikipedia.

http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:L:2002:010:0067:0072:DE:PDF

Seite 4


----------



## Hutschi

Kuestenwache said:


> Always using Marmelade for any kind of more or less fragmented fruits which are boiled down with sugar and stored in a jar will hardly be misunderstood. There is no significant difference that would cause a native speaker to activly distinct them.


 
This is the traditionell method in some regions. In others it was different. Unfortunately, the EU changed this, with some possible exeptions. It seems they do not like lokal differences.

Was wirklich schlecht ist: Die EU schreibt Sprache vor. Für die eigentliche Konfitüre ließ sie aber keinen Raum mehr. Zum Glück hat die EU es etwas "aufgeweicht". Man darf wieder zum Teil traditionelle Bezeichnungen verwenden. Dumm ist nur, dass es praktisch keine traditionelle konfitüre mehr gibt, bzw. dass sie schwer zu finden ist, weil unter dem Begriff "Konfitüre" meist traditionelle Marmelade verkauft wird (mit wenigen lokalen Ausnnahmen).


----------



## Frank78

Zumal die englische Bezeichung keine regionale Spezialität beschreibt, wie Champagner oder Parmaschinken. Wobei ich mich auch frage warum Camembert nicht geschützt ist.


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> Was meinst du berdf? In dem anderen Thread les ich nur Meinungen, keine Quellenangabe außer Wikipedia.


Ich meine #10 mit dem Verweis auf den aktuellen Text der Direktive 2004/84/EC. Es geht dabei vor allem um die Fussnoten bez. Deutschland und Österreich.


----------



## Frank78

"In Österreich und Deutschland kann für den Verkauf an den Endverbraucher auf bestimmten lokalen Märkten auch die Bezeichnung
‚Marmelade‘ verwendet werden."

Da geht es doch vorallem um von kleinen Familienbetrieben hergestellte Marmelade, welche sowieso nicht in Kaufhallen oder gar ins Ausland gelangt. Halt eine Ausnahmeregelung, die ist aber, glaub ich, auch nicht neu.


----------



## sokol

Richtig - die grossen "Marmeladen"-Hersteller _müssen _"Konfitüre" draufschreiben, die Ausnahme gilt nur für Direktvermarkter oder Bauernmärkte in Städten etc.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich bin dabei hereingefallen. Seitdem kaufe ich nichts mehr, wo Konfitüre drauf steht. Es war Marmelade (nach traditioneller Definition) drin.

Damit herrscht dann wieder Marktgleichberechtigung. Die Handelshemmnisse sind beseitigt.


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> "In Österreich und Deutschland kann für den Verkauf an den Endverbraucher auf bestimmten lokalen Märkten auch die Bezeichnung
> ‚Marmelade‘ verwendet werden."
> 
> Da geht es doch vorallem um von kleinen Familienbetrieben hergestellte Marmelade, welche sowieso nicht in Kaufhallen oder gar ins Ausland gelangt. Halt eine Ausnahmeregelung, die ist aber, glaub ich, auch nicht neu.


Genau das meinte ich. In der ursprünglichen Fassung der Direktive war dies nicht vorgesehen. Diese Ausnahmen sind auf Intervention Österreichs und später Deutschlands aufgenommen worden. Diese Länder wollten sich also das Recht vorbehalten, auf rein lokalen Märkten die traditionellen Bezeichnungen weiterhin zu erlauben.


----------



## Hutschi

Diese  ursprüngliche Fassung  ist aber in Englisch. Offensichtlich gibt es einen Unterschied zu den früheren deutschen Bezeichnungen.
Die neuen deutschen Übersetzungen sind eigentlich "falsche Freunde". Sie erhielten allerdings durch die Übersetzung einen offiziellen Status. 
Man sieht, wie sich (Fehl-?)Übersetzungen durchsetzen lassen, wenn man die Macht dazu hat.

Für mich wäre es kein Problem, wenn die englischen Bezeichnungen mit daraufstehen würden. Die Probleme habe ich mit den deutschen Umdeutungen.

Sie geben dort an (nach traditionellen Bezeichnungen und unter Berücksichtigung der im Dokument angegebenen Definitionen):

fruit jams, jellies and marmalades
Marmeladen und Konfitüren, Gelees und Zitrusmarmeladen.

Fruit jams sind Marmeladen und Konfitüren außer aus Zitrusfrüchten. Sie werden offensichtlich nicht mehr auseinandergehalten.

Man kann mit den neuen Bezeichnungen nicht mehr verstehen, was gemeint ist. Marmeladen und Konfitüren werden neu zu Konfitüren zusammengefasst.

Beim Begriff "Erdbeerkonfitüre" wusste ich, dass Fruchtstückchen mit drin sind. Heute bekomme ich das, was eigentlich traditionell "Erdbeermarmelade" hieß - also etwas anderes. 
Die Begriffe sind auch, wie verschiedene bereits geschrieben haben, regional unterschiedlich.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Diese ursprüngliche Fassung ist aber in Englisch. Offensichtlich gibt es einen Unterschied zu den früheren deutschen Bezeichnungen.


Hier ist die Änderung der Deutschen Fassung beschrieben, nachdem die Österreicher interveniert hatte. Später kam dann noch der Zusatz für Deutschland.


----------



## Hutschi

Hier ist die deutschsprachige Verordnung der Bundesministerin für Gesundheit, die lokale Märkte berücksichtigt:

Verordnung der Bundesministerin für Gesundheit
und Frauen über Konfitüren, Gelees, Marmeladen
und Maronenkrem
(Konfitürenverordnung 2004)
StF: BGBl. II Nr. 367/2004

http://www.lmsvg.net/filebase/uploads/AT-VO_367-2004_Konfituere~Gelee~Marmelade_STF.pdf

(Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, gilt sie in Österreich.)


----------



## sokol

Hutschi, die von dir verlinkte Konfitürenverordnung ist meiner Meinung nach eine österreichische Verordnung - und daher sicherlich für Österreich gültig (vielleicht auch in derselben Formulierung für Deutschland, das kann ich nicht sagen); dafür spricht:
- Bundesministerin für Gesundheit und Frauen: in Deutschland hat dieses Ministerium nie so geheissen (siehe Wiki);
- "unbeschadet" - typisch österreichische Amtssprache, würde ich sagen .

Die meisten Österreicher ignorieren die Verordnung dennoch im Alltag und verlangen auch zum Beispiel "Marillenmarmelade" im Geschäft, obwohl auf dem Glas "Konfitüre" draufsteht.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe es vielleicht ungeschickt ausgedrückt: Ich meinte, dass es eine österreichische Verordnung ist, die für Österreich gilt. Immerhin wird die Verwendung im lokalen Bereich gestattet. 

Immerhin hat man in Österreich auch dafür protestiert, dass der Begriff erhalten bleibt. 

Ich verstehe  nicht, was es mit freiem Warenverkehr zu tun hat, wenn man die traditionellen Begriffe verbietet und ihre Verwendung bestraft.


----------



## sokol

Verstanden. 
Das Problem ist sicherlich, dass in manchen Regionen "nur" Marmelade verwendet wird, während du zum Beispiel strikt zwischen "Marmelade" und "Konfitüre" unterscheidest - eine Unterscheidung, die ich mir nie merken kann, obwohl wir das nicht das erste Mal diskutieren. 
Der Hintergedanke war zweifellos eine Vereinfachung und Vereinheitlichung.

In diesem Fall hat diese Verordnung aber wohl eher Verwirrung gestiftet - und zwar nicht nur in Östereich.  Der Schuss ist also, sozusagen, nach hinten losgegangen.


----------



## Hutschi

Nach einer Reihe von Jahren:

Soviel ich es sehe, haben wir folgenden Stand:

Im nichtlokalen Handel wurden die Begriffe voll durchgesetzt und wir haben jetzt im Handel

Konfitüre Plus
Konfitüre
Marmelade
Gelee-Marmelade
Gelee
Gelee extra
Maronencreme

nach der Konfitürenverordnung

und

Fruchtaufstrich (außerhalb der Verordnung)
https://www.lgl.bayern.de/downloads/lebensmittel/doc/merkblatt_selbstvermarkter_konfitueren.pdf

Auf örtlichen Märkten darf Konfitüre auch Marmelade genannt werden.

Die Konfitürenverordnung - Marmelade und Konfitüre

Wenn man selbst seine Marmelade herstellt, darf man die bisherigen Bezeichnungen weiterverwenden.

---
Wir haben also eine Vielzahl fachsprachlicher Bezeichnungen, die sich im individuellen Haushalt aber kaum durchgesetzt haben.
Wir kochen immer noch Erdbeermarmelade ein, obwohl es diese im normalen Handel nicht mehr gibt.

Die örtlichen unterschiedlichen Bezeichnungen sind nur teilweise beseitigt worden, obwohl es die Absicht der EU war, die Sprache zu ändern.
Die EU hat auch einen teilweisen Rückzieher gemacht und die lokalen Märkte von der Bezeichnungspflicht ausgenommen.

Damit darf ich meine Konfitüre mit Erbeerstücken noch selber anfertigen und auch so bezeichnen, und sie sogar vermarkten, auch wenn es sie im "normalen" Handel nicht mehr gibt.

Nach der Verordnung ist Konfitüre "...* eine* aus Wasser, Zuckerarten, Fruchtmark oder Pülpe hergestellte *streichfähige Zubereitung" (ebenda)*

Erdbeermarmelade gibt es legal noch auf Wochenmärkten.
Erdbeerkonfitüre (im alten Sinn mit Fruchtstücken) habe ich nicht mehr im Laden gesehen, Erdbeerkonfitüre ist eben heute Mark oder Pülpe mit Wasser und Zucker.
Auch die leckere Erdbeer-Apfel-Marmelade gibt es nicht mehr im Laden.

---
Kochbücher für den Haushalt halten sich sprachlich fast nicht an die Verordnung, und sie sind auch nicht daran gebunden, ebenso wenig wie Fernsehsendungen zu Rezepten für Kleingärtner und Hobbyköche/Hobbybäcker.


----------



## Kajjo

> Erdbeerkonfitüre (im alten Sinn mit Fruchtstücken) habe ich nicht mehr im Laden gesehen,


Die überwiegende Mehrzahl aller im Handel verfügbaren Erdbeerkonfitüren enthält Fruchtstücke. Erzeugnisse ohne Fruchtstücke werden sogar besonders hervorgehoben ("Schwartau-samt" ohne Fruchtstücke).

Typischerweise enthalten Konfitüren immer Fruchtstücke und gerade Erdbeer- oder Kirsch-Konfitüre ist so gut wie nicht ohne Fruchtstücke oder ganze Früchte erhältlich.

Das kann auch bei euch nicht anders sein. Schau dich einfach mal im Supermarkt um. Schwartau-Extra, Mövenpick, Bellfrutta und so weiter...


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe es aufgegeben. In keiner der Konfitüren, die ich im Konsum gekauft habe, waren Fruchtstücke. Alles fein zermanscht und mit Gelee/Pektin angedickt (wogegen nichts zu sagen ist).
Früher enthielt Konfitüre immer Fruchtstücke. Es war hier im Osten sogar der Gegensatz zu Marmelade.

Im Wesentlichen stimme ich Dir aber zu: Im Handel wurden die EU-Bezeichnungen durchgesetzt. Auf Wochenmärkten sind sie aber nicht zwingend.
Hier finde ich noch "richtige" Marmelade und "richtige" Konfitüre.
Wenn ich im Laden Verkäuferinnen frage, welche Konfitüre Fruchtstücke enthält, wissen sie nicht bescheid - ich habe im Konsum danach mehrfach verschiedene Verkäuferinnen gefragt, keine wusste es.
Das letzte mal habe ich ungefähr 2009 im "normalen" Handel Konfitüre gekauft (die Verordnung war schon in Kraft), da war nichts von ganzen Früchten zu bemerken. Ich hatte mich damals noch gewundert. Seither haben wir Konfitüre und Marmelade immer selber gemacht, da gab es dann das Problem nicht.

Im Fernsehen werden jedenfalls noch die alten Bezeichnungen verwendet, wenn Rezepte gezeigt werden.

Welches Land war es, wo es im Wesentlichen alles als Konfitüre bezeichnet wurde? War das die Schweiz?


----------



## Kajjo

Vielleicht musst du mal außerhalb eines "Konsums" suchen. Ist das bei euch noch eine übliche Supermarkt-Kette? Es klingt nach DDR. Ich wusste nicht mal, dass es das noch gibt. Schau mal bei Edeka, Rewe oder Famila, falls es solche Ketten bei euch gibt.

Wenn ich bei mir im Supermarkt schaue, dann gibt es mindestens 50 Sorten Konfitüre und 40 davon haben Fruchtstücke. Wie gesagt, schau mal im Handel nach "Bonne Maman", "Schwartau Extra", "Bellfrutta", "Zentis Sonnenfrüchte" und dergleichen. Alle enthalten viele Fruchtstücke, ganz sicher in den Sorten Erdbeere, Kirsch und Aprikose. Ich bekomme richtig Appetit.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ich habe es aufgegeben. In keiner der Konfitüren, die ich im Konsum gekauft habe, waren Fruchtstücke. Alles fein zermanscht und mit Gelee/Pektin angedickt (wogegen nichts zu sagen ist).
> Früher enthielt Konfitüre immer Fruchtstücke. Es war hier im Osten sogar der Gegensatz zu Marmelade.
> 
> Im Wesentlichen stimme ich Dir aber zu: Im Handel wurden die EU-Bezeichnungen durchgesetzt. Auf Wochenmärkten sind sie aber nicht zwingend.
> Hier finde ich noch "richtige" Marmelade und "richtige" Konfitüre.
> Wenn ich im Laden Verkäuferinnen frage, welche Konfitüre Fruchtstücke enthält, wissen sie nicht bescheid - ich habe im Konsum danach mehrfach verschiedene Verkäuferinnen gefragt, keine wusste es.
> Das letzte mal habe ich ungefähr 2009 im "normalen" Handel Konfitüre gekauft (die Verordnung war schon in Kraft), da war nichts von ganzen Früchten zu bemerken. Ich hatte mich damals noch gewundert. Seither haben wir Konfitüre und Marmelade immer selber gemacht, da gab es dann das Problem nicht.
> 
> Im Fernsehen werden jedenfalls noch die alten Bezeichnungen verwendet, wenn Rezepte gezeigt werden.
> 
> Welches Land war es, wo es im Wesentlichen alles als Konfitüre bezeichnet wurde? War das die Schweiz?


Siehe hierzu meinen Kommentar in dem anderen Thread:


berndf said:


> Hutschi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im deutschen Sprachbereich gibt es Gegenden, da sagen praktisch alle Konfitüre, bis zur EU-Verordnung gab es dort praktisch den Begriff Marmelade kaum.
> 
> 
> 
> Über den Osten kann ich nichts sagen. Im Westen und auch in Österreich war und ist es genau umgekehrt (Schweiz ist aufgrund der Mehrsprachigkeit etwas komplizierter; das möchte ich hier draußen vor lassen). _Konfitüre_ ist der Alltagssprache komplett ungebräuchlich und sogar leicht negativ konnotiert: es gilt als gespreizt und/oder technokratisch. Darum hat die österreichische Regierung darum auch so scharf reagiert und die Ausnahme für den lokalen Handel durchgesetzt.
Click to expand...


----------



## elroy

Why was it so important for the EU authorities to distinguish between citrus-based jams/jellies and other kinds?


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Why was it so important for the EU authorities to distinguish between citrus-based jams/jellies and other kinds?


I have honestly no idea. It appears to be a ridiculous attempt of over-regulation. This is, why EU bureaucracy is so despised.

The term itself stems from the British usage, where _marmalade _seems to be only the citrus-based stuff (as opposed to _jam_).


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Why was it so important for the EU authorities to distinguish between citrus-based jams/jellies and other kinds?


The Council, i.e. the member states, have charged the Commission to harmonize national rule for jams, jellies and marmalade in order to remove trade barriers (directive 79/693/EWG). I don't know the history of that directive but those things are usually initiatives by produces and/or distributors who want only one set of rules so they can sell the same products in all member states.

The commission responded by drafting directive 2001/113/EG that introduced a common terminology. It is generally not a problem that each of the 24 official languages of the EU have different words for the different concepts. But it is a problem, if those 24 language use different concepts that cannot be mapped, in this case that English makes a distinction between jam and marmalade that is alien to German. The commission found it obviously easier to force German speakers to make the distinction than to establish a new terminology in English. Given the fact that English is the most important language in intercontinental and not just in inner-European trade, this assumption makes total sense.


----------

